# Yellow River trip



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Went camping/catfishing last night on Yellow River in Milligan caught 6 catfish; 3 channel and 3 flatheads plus a good size eel all on shiners. Nothing too big but still alot of fun. Also sat afternoon caught some nice bream slash fishing around cover with crickets and also on the fly rod. All an all great trip, nothing beats quality time on the river. I have pics in my album.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Saw the photos, all nice, but I especially like the one with the mess of bream. Good indicator bream fishing is picking up. Watchout for CatHunter, he will be over there catching them for flathead bait.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

U better believe it lol, actually iv been getting mine from private ponds lately, most of them are over 12inches lone big ol purple bream, the guy i get them from has thousands of them so iam in bait heaven..


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*bait*

Man....! you better not let me in those private ponds......I'll be eating your bait.


----------

